# animal courses



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

So I'm thinking of doing some type of animal care course. I've found 2 I'm interested in but I just wondered what other people thought of them both and which they would choose

1st Study Online Companion Animal Reptile, Housing Welfare Certificate Course. Study for an online Companion Animal & Reptile, Housing & Welfare certificate. One of our high quality nationally accredited animal care online courses"

2nd Exotic Animal Care Course Exotic Animal Care Courses. Exotic aninal care course. Exotic animals [] - £179.00 : TITLE, Distance Learning Courses, Home Learning Courses, Home Study From UK Open College

Thanks, :2thumb:


----------



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

I think I'm going to go for this one Exotic Animal Care Course Exotic Animal Care Courses. Exotic aninal care course. Exotic animals [] - £179.00 : TITLE, Distance Learning Courses, Home Learning Courses, Home Study From UK Open College


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

Getting anywhere in this industry is always a question of perseverance. Courses are ok but experience counts for more. If you've only got courses they will ask for experience and vice versa. You should aim to build a package of things you have done and things you have learned but the best way is to set a target, somewhere you want to work or something you want to do, work out the ideal tick list for getting there and then start to complete the steps. Don't know your background but one thing is for sure, if you are committed enough and stubborn enough you will get to what you want sooner or later.


----------



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

acromyrmexbob said:


> Getting anywhere in this industry is always a question of perseverance. Courses are ok but experience counts for more. If you've only got courses they will ask for experience and vice versa. You should aim to build a package of things you have done and things you have learned but the best way is to set a target, somewhere you want to work or something you want to do, work out the ideal tick list for getting there and then start to complete the steps. Don't know your background but one thing is for sure, if you are committed enough and stubborn enough you will get to what you want sooner or later.


Ok thank you for your advice  at the moment i cant find anywhere that does any type of work experience, i thought a course like this would be the next best thing so i'll try this then hopefully eventually be able to get some experience and a job.


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

Depending on your age and what kind of work you are interested in. Zoos? Pet Trade? RSPCA? What places are near to you?


----------



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

acromyrmexbob said:


> Depending on your age and what kind of work you are interested in. Zoos? Pet Trade? RSPCA? What places are near to you?


18 next month and i'd like to work as anything with animals but pet shops the best option because they're local. there's a pets at home and a few local i think family owned shops.
I'm not sure about rescues, i think there are a few around just not as close.


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

Rescues are really difficult to get into, such as RSPCA. I lectured an exotic animal management course for several years at a local college. The students there told me they approached the SSPCA and applied to join as a volunteer. They were told they needed a couple of years experience working with animals so they variously helped out in kennels etc and reapplied. Then they were told they needed a qualification so they ended up doing my course. The bottom line is that, for your interest, there are so many applicants for so few places available that people looking for employees can pay little or nothing and still be overwhelmed. On order to get work you need to be different and very good at something. Get a qualification and some experience but I would suggest you get to know people in the places you would like to work. If its a pet shop or a zoo then make contact. Not looking for a job but out of interest. If you take an interest in their business or their work and become someone they recognise and enjoy interacting with then when the time comes for a job being available you are not only the first to know, you are also dealing with people you know. Spread yourself around and wait for the chance. And get good at something. When I was your age I worked in a local petshop and I was good at Reptiles and exotics. That was my thing. From there I have spent my life working in the field I love, you should set your sights on a goal and make sure everything you do moves you closer to it.


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

Naomi23jayne said:


> 18 next month and i'd like to work as anything with animals but pet shops the best option because they're local. there's a pets at home and a few local i think family owned shops.
> I'm not sure about rescues, i think there are a few around just not as close.


just a note on working in pet stores. if your interest is being hands on with the animals, i would forget pets at home. staff are not allocated anytime with the in store animals other than to feed and clean the cages. most of the work will be packing shelves and answering questions on products. that is the case with my local pets at home store, coming from actual staff.

i work in a family owned shop ( i started off as a volunteer ) and although you will still be packing shelves and talking about dog food, you might find it more satisfying. i don't have quotas and targets to worry about, more allocated time to socialize animals to being handled and more opportunities in practical experience. in the year i have worked there i have hand reared hamsters and had experience in treating minor ailments ( as obviously with a high turnover of animals, sick ones do occasionally come through the doors).

i also plan on doing a course from here, 

Compass Education and Training


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

Actually Pets At Home are very good to start off with. I supplied Pets At Home with their fish for a few years. They train their staff very well, there is a high standard of expectation with regards to animal care, record keeping, basic knowledge of all the main groups etc. There is also good career progression opportunities with new stores and staff turnover which simply would not be available in a small independent pet shop. Regarding time with the animals it is true Pets At Home operate as a supermarket and the stacking of shelves will need to be done but working a section such as fish or small mammals and showing an interest allows not only time with the animals but also access to whatever training courses are available and, as part of your development within the company, the experience and qualifications you gain working there transfer very well to other jobs within the animal industry.


----------



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

thank you both for your very useful information, i think i'll have a look at my options and decide whats best to do and plan on where i'm heading


----------

